# Gidget and Willow have a new sister



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

:clap: Gidget and Willow have a new sister named Oreo. She is the black and white one. Can't wait til I can bring them all home. Got the fence almost done now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## TeriA (Apr 29, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh she is SO cute!!!  I bet they will all be best friends!


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

They are all so cute! Congrats on your new babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! And I will get new pictures to send you of the girls in the morning


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so cute  Congrats


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

adding two more sisters to the group. not very good pictures but they wouldn't stand still.lol The little one is my granddaughters and the frosted one is mine. I let her pick out her own and name it. She has named hers pepper. I am debateing on mine thinking of calling her Frostie but not sure if she will lose that frosted look.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww!! How cute!!  They are beautiful!  Which one in the last photo is yours? Too many cute babies hopping around! :laugh:

Where did you get these last three?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwwww


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You got some really nice looking kids! What a great start to your herd!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

More adorable babies..... Your starting to become a goat collector lol.


----------

